

What is the best religion for an entrepreneur? - solipsist
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-best-religion-for-an-entrepreneur

======
rblion
Buddhism. Most likely to cure him of his ignorance of impermanence, delusions
of self-importance, and greed of material things.

Also, Steve Jobs, one of the greatest entrepreneurs ever, has been a Buddhist
since he was 21. Zen Buddhism has a lot to do with Apple's simple design
philosophy.

Here is a great intro to a beginner: <http://www.thebigview.com/buddhism/>

Personal Story: In high school, I used to be motivated by money and status. I
wondered about God and morality from time to time but, never changed my
behavior. By college, that all changed as a few lucky encounters with the
right books, songs, and people changed me to believe the complete opposite. I
am now motivated by trying to do the highest good for the highest number of
people. That has led to me be a Buddhist while exploring scientific
revolutions, creative masterpieces, technical innovation, and social change on
a daily basis.

